
Pixelmator Pro - OberstKrueger
http://www.pixelmator.com/pro/
======
flixic
I think it's named "Pixelmator Pro" entirely because Mac App Store does not
support paid upgrades.

Feature-wise Pro is not that major. It has an entirely different UI than
Pixelmator 3.6. Long term, maintaining two different apps with very different
UIs is not going to work. I wouldn't be surprised if 3.6 remained as last
version of non-Pro Pixelmator.

So why Pixelmator Pro and not just Pixelmator 4.0?

Pixelmator never charged for upgrades on Mac App Store, and as influx of new
users inevitably decreases, they need to get more money from existing users.
Options: Subscription, In-App Purchases, Leave Mac App Store, or separate new
app on the App Store. Maybe Pixelmator 4. Pixelmator Pro sounds better and
more worthy of a "new" app purchase.

Their messaging around 3.6 is very lacking and confusing, lack of paid
upgrades on Mac App Store does explain everything.

~~~
dennyabraham
I didn't know about paid upgrades being unsupported on the app store. That
explains it. Thanks!

------
dennyabraham
It's not clear from the FAQ[1] how this is different from a major revision to
Pixelmator. Does anyone have any insight into what is the difference, if any?

[1] [http://www.pixelmator.com/pro/faq/](http://www.pixelmator.com/pro/faq/)

------
archagon
Looks great, but I really hope they keep offering standalone pricing. I picked
up Pixelmator (and have enjoyed using it) solely to get away from Adobe's
subscriptions, and I will continue my search if they move to a subscription
model.

